# APG - New York State Medicaid



## heatherwinters (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone have any information about the APG implementation for New York State Medicaid?  

The State budget agreement for fiscal year 2008-2009 requires the implementation of APGs beginning with hospital outpatient clinic services on December 1, 2008, with a four year phase-in. Emergency room services and ambulatory surgery procedures will be paid under APGs beginning January 1, 2009. The implementation of APGs is the first major change to the New York Medicaid outpatient reimbursement methodology in more than 20 years and will require hospitals to make significant changes to their internal billing and receivables management systems for outpatient Medicaid services.


----------



## mmnicolas (Mar 17, 2010)

Sure, what exactly do you need to know? I can try to assist.  Medicaid has information on their web site once you type in APG.


----------

